# 75 gallon reef pic heavy..or will be



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

I figured after looking at everyones tanks on here I would post some photos of mine (my father's tank and fish...mostly my corals).

The details:

standard 75 gallon with an internal c2c overflow running the bean animal method. 75 gallon sump in the basement with a 40 gallon breeder frag tank plumbed into that.

Running a skimz sm161, a few reactors and a chiller to keep this guy at the perfect temperature.

Livestock:

3 Anthias
5 Chromis
Coral Beauty
Pair of Black Percs
Mystery Wrasse
Baby Powder Blue Tang (2-3" MAX figured I would say that before the tang police show up...but after all its not AP so im probably okay)
Pair of Spotted (bullseye?) Dragonets
2 blood shrimp
2 cleaner shrimp
Blue Boxer Shrmip
snails...lots of snails

Photo time


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Corals are why I LOVE saltwater. I plan on doing my own saltwater tank but without any fish...Sounds weird but I would rather put the bioload towards corals.

More photos.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

more...





































I will add more photos from today when I get a chance later...


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

some more recent shots from this morning.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

SO SWEET! Thanks for posting all those pics! Inspiring!


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

what lighting is being used?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

A cheapy 4 bulb aquatic life t5 fixture with two standard reefbrites. One all blue and one 50/50


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Colourfully awesome!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice! A lot of SPS and running out of room! Soon it will be awesome SPS forest.

How old is this tank?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Its about 7 months old...It was moved over from a tank that was set up for over a year but the sps have all been put in within the last 6 months. We originally had all LED's on here but didn't really get good growth on the sps. Once we switched back to t5's things took off. 

A few of these corals still have a long way to go as far as colours go. We had a red slime issue about a month ago so things browned out overnight after the treatment. we only lost one coral though so it wasn't too bad. 

My father is looking to upgrade to a 180 (60x32x21) in the next few months and I will be setting up a tank too so the corals will be getting split eventually...


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

My favourite piece..










The colours are getting better and better every day


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

It is looking great Tristan, do you buy your coral locally or online. Love your zoas especially.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Pretty much all of the coral comes from Burc @ Frag a lot with a few pieces coming from ORG. A few of the zoas are from Alex. 

I work with Burc (I am the one trying to get the website under control) Currently redesigning it so users have their own login information and can keep track of purchases and so forth. We were also having issues with not being able to change the info on the site fast enough to reflect stock levels so that will be fixed as well. 

So I have access to corals on a pretty steady basis...its a little too tempting at times lol


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

New addition today. A pair of Harlequin shrimp to deal with the billion Asterina Starfish that are in the tank. Hopefully they don't eat them all but I doubt they could wipe out the population in the near future if at all.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

A couple additions and a side shot..


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Looking good. I like the side shot. Did you always have a "almost 150 gallon cube" or is that recent? If so any pictures of the side whole thing?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

The 150 (36"x36"x27") is new and sitting in my soon to be fish/reading room in my new house. I have a two builds currently in the works. My fathers 250 (72"x32"x25") gallon tank and my 150 gallon tank. Both are going rather slowly as were trying to do it right and make sure we don't have any issues like in the current 75. We also don't want to just move everything over because we are worried of losing the sps.










My fathers 250 build is here. Except I am the one documenting it as he likes to keep to himself and his 65 ford.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Sweet ass tank. How much time you spend keeping alk and calcium levels in check? That many sps is a lot of work but damn its gorgeous.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think my father spends much time on his tank to be honest...I know he does a 30 gallon water change once in a while. I am pretty sure for the first few months a water change was never completed and nitrates ALWAYS read 0. He has tried a few test kits because I never believed it and still don't to be honest.

Maybe he can come on and speak to his maintenance routine.


----------



## jewerd (Dec 20, 2011)

Tristan is right, I don't spend a lot of time doing maintenance. I auto dose about 25 ml of B-ionic calc. and alk. on a daily bases and manually dose iodine, strontium and magnesium every Sunday. I use bio-pellets and Rowaphos in separate reactors. I check calcium, alkalinity and phosphate levels every week or two. My typical levels are 420, 8.5 and 0.020

David


----------

